# Foam Board Insulation issues



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Did the contractor apply a WRB over the top of the foam?

If not, the seams should have taped as a must.

Taping the seam is preferred and water should not be getting behind the foam regardless and not taping the seams to allow for and exit path largely defeats some of the benefit of the foam (i.e. air tightness).

Ask him about the WRB (Tyvek or equivalent) and if they used one, the taping of the seams (while not good for air tightness) is more permitted.


----------



## zpotas (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks for input*



Windows on Wash said:


> Did the contractor apply a WRB over the top of the foam?
> 
> If not, the seams should have taped as a must.
> 
> ...


There was no additional wrap to the home. In fact, I believe there were gaps between the jointed foam panel edges. I guess I am in for some calling to get a solution. Problem is, the check has already been cashed. Thanks once more for your help.
Z Potas


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i don't think the foam has anything to do with your problem


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I thank you in advance for any advice/*info* you can provide. "-------

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/using-rigid-foam-water-resistive-barrier

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...penings/files/bscinfo_302_window_flashing.pdf

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-water-managed-wall-systems

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/all-about-water-resistive-barriers

Is there oriented strand board for sheathing under the foamboard? If so, that is where you need the air gap from a stucco wrap; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...nd-the-gap-eh/?searchterm=foam board in walls

Gary


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you have shingles under the aluminum siding? If so, did they remove them before applying the foam board or did they put the foam board over the old shingles? I've seen vinyl siding jobs where they put foam board over the old shingles and don't tape the seems. The foam is more to create a level surface for the siding rather than added insulation.


----------



## kaneeskmurali55 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes, froth board offices. All plastics, a few woods (pine), wood items, paints and cements do. Some off gas items are to a greater degree a worry than others. For instance, the formaldehyde exuding from OSB, MDF, molecule board and plywood is maybe the single most prominent. It has for quite some time been related with expanded danger of asthma and disease. Our new super-protected home has none of these wood items and our last home, likewise handled wood item free, sold above market esteem since it was sans so of defilement. 

Froth board discharges little measures of brominated fire retardants, and this is a genuine concern. I for one would not utilize froth board inside. Having said this, fire retardants are in damn close everything: all upholstery materials, draperies, bedding's, carpets.....I'm observing this to be considerably more hard to dispense with than formaldehyde.


----------

